# Has anyone had any problems plowing with a...



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

...Dodge MegaCab Dually?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

there were some rumors floating around here with problems with the megacabs plowing, not sure if any are truthfull though. all i can say is thats a looonnnggg truck to be plowing snow with.:salute:


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

sno commander;732677 said:


> there were some rumors floating around here with problems with the megacabs plowing, not sure if any are truthfull though. all i can say is thats a looonnnggg truck to be plowing snow with.:salute:


What do the rumors say? And yeah, its long but I will mostly plow commercial parking lots.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

there the same length as a quadcab longbed.Id say do it, I almost bought one.

The only thing bad about a mega cab or crewcab is seeing out of them,iv thought about getting a reg cab truck for the plowing.


----------



## oliversgreen (Dec 1, 2007)

Havent had any problems plowing with mine so far n its been years. Keepin my fingers crossed though


----------



## oliversgreen (Dec 1, 2007)

its been 2 years


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

oliversgreen;742818 said:


> its been 2 years


Then why do some guys say that the back window shatters and the doors crease and don't open?


----------



## Fun Plow (Jan 22, 2009)

JaimeG;732042 said:


> ...Dodge MegaCab Dually?


What do you plan on plowing with it?

Wait... that sounds like a stupid question. Drrr... SNOW! I mean, where do you plan on plowing? Residential, Commercial Lots, Local Roads, Highways, etc.? I'd think just the residential could pose some problems.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Fun Plow;754144 said:


> What do you plan on plowing with it?
> 
> Wait... that sounds like a stupid question. Drrr... SNOW! I mean, where do you plan on plowing? Residential, Commercial Lots, Local Roads, Highways, etc.? I'd think just the residential could pose some problems.


Commercial parking lots.


----------



## Fun Plow (Jan 22, 2009)

Then I say go for it.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I plow with a guy that has a crew cab diesel long bed 8-6 straight blade. His fender creased when he was out of town and had his neighbor covering his lots. Must have hit something real hard or attempted a dukes of hazzard jump. He went back to the installer and complained. The plow was over the limit of the front axle. Installer said it wasn't his fault. Only problem I had driving his truck was with the blade angled the bubble was past the end of the blade got to be careful. That truck could push some snow with all that torque


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I plow with a quad cab, 8' bed, srw - the same length as the megacab dually - don't have any problems with it - don't have to do any driveways with it though.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

jomofo;756316 said:


> I plow with a quad cab, 8' bed, srw - the same length as the megacab dually - don't have any problems with it - don't have to do any driveways with it though.


Did the dealer void your warranty?


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

JaimeG;756670 said:


> Did the dealer void your warranty?


No, it's a hemi... Plow prep is available on the long truck.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a 07 5.9 cummins mega cab dually that I have been plowing with for the 3rd season and have had zero problems. I love plowing with it. It has a 9'6" western pro plow + with wings a pro flo 2 western spreader and carry 3500 lbs of ice melt with me. If someone was going to have problems I think I would have by now


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

big schmitty;757916 said:


> I have a 07 5.9 cummins mega cab dually that I have been plowing with for the 3rd season and have had zero problems. I love plowing with it. It has a 9'6" western pro plow + with wings a pro flo 2 western spreader and carry 3500 lbs of ice melt with me. If someone was going to have problems I think I would have by now


What did the dealer have to say about it? Any pics?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

It has been in for service several times in the last three years and never a word. This is the first I have heard about any problems. Do you know what they are? I dont have any pics with the plow but can get some tomorrow, it so happens that it is dressed for snow.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

big schmitty;758304 said:


> It has been in for service several times in the last three years and never a word. This is the first I have heard about any problems. Do you know what they are? I dont have any pics with the plow but can get some tomorrow, it so happens that it is dressed for snow.


A lot of people say that the doors will crease and won't open or close, the rear window will shatter, the roof will buckle. I am kind of afraid of buying one now, but if you say you have no problems, then I guess its ok. Post some pics of it soon!!!


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

Here are the pics of my mega cab. The first one is at the end of the day of a 12" snow the 2nd one is laoded with the spreader and then a pic of what plow is on it.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice truck man!!! Can I ask where you got your plow installed?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks, it has been great the only think I am going to change is I am going to put an 8' bed on it soon. Then I think it will be as good as my crew cab ford The plow was installed at Tebco Truck Equipment in Indianapolis In.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

JaimeG;758311 said:


> A lot of people say that the doors will crease and won't open or close, the rear window will shatter, the roof will buckle. I am kind of afraid of buying one now, but if you say you have no problems, then I guess its ok. Post some pics of it soon!!!


People told me the same things about plowing with a unibody Jeep Cherokee, mine was abused for 4 years and was fine.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I went to westernplows.com and no plow was compatible with the mega cab dually. Did your dealer not care or what?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

So what do you think, should I go with a mega cab dually or an f350 crew cab shortbed dually?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

They said the same thing about the my 98 dodge when I wanted to put a V plow on it but we did and had no problems. The dealer (as in the western dealer) they didn't say anything but how do you want to pay for it.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I have a little bit of a different situation my 2000 ford has a 2004 cummins common rail in it. I wouldn't buy a Ford now because the are not going to offer a diesel after 2010 and don't know what problems with parts would be in the future!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

How much is your car insurance on your megacab, how much for licence plate tags?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know, I have a business and insure about 6 vehicles 4 trailers and a bunch of equipment. I just write a check for what they tell me. I think plates are about 250.00


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

big schmitty;763240 said:


> . I wouldn't buy a Ford now because the are not going to offer a diesel after 2010 QUOTE]
> 
> You sure about that?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

How much did you pay for your truck, how many miles on the od?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

cretebaby;763246 said:


> big schmitty;763240 said:
> 
> 
> > . I wouldn't buy a Ford now because the are not going to offer a diesel after 2010 QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

JaimeG;763254 said:


> How much did you pay for your truck, how many miles on the od?


I stickered at 56000.00 and I got the employee discount it was 42000.00 plus sailes tax. It has 76000 mi on it now.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

That because Ford is building there own diesel called the Scorpion


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

cretebaby;763266 said:


> That because Ford is building there own diesel
> 
> Its called the Scorpion


Where are you getting this info?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;763267 said:


> Where are you getting this info?


There has been several post about it

Give me a couple minute I will fing you some links


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

.............................

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2009/02/spied-2011-ford-super-duty.html


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you think the 6.7 will be any good?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;763277 said:


> Do you think the 6.7 will be any good?


That is to be determined

I think it will be since they have such a black eye to heal


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

The Powerstroke was made by International wasn't it?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;763283 said:


> The Powerstroke was made by International wasn't it?


Techinically it was a joint venture between ford and international

But yes the PSD was made by International

Why?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

big schmitty;763259 said:


> cretebaby;763246 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they anounced it on the news about a week ago and all the people that work at IH are being laid off due to the contract not being renewed by ford.
> ...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Jaime

He said that ford was not going to have a diesel after 2010

I just showed you they are

I never said ford built engines for IH


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess I misunderstood.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I had not heard about ford building there own diesel,but that is even a better reason not to buy one at least for a few years out. It will take several years to work out the problems just like the duramax.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

big schmitty;763302 said:


> I had not heard about ford building there own diesel,but that is even a better reason not to buy one at least for a few years out. It will take several years to work out the problems just like the duramax.


That could be but I think they all might have there problems with the next round of emissions crap

I am not sure how this urea injection is going to work out


----------

